# Steelcase Please V2 Leder



## Noofuu (28. Dezember 2019)

Hallo ich würde gerne mal ein paar Erfahrungen hören falls jemand den besagten Stuhl hat ??

Ich kann ihn von einer Büroauflösung haben, der Preis würde mit Versand bei 450€ liegen Echtleder.
Ist der Preis gut ? Wie sind die Stühle so habe oft gelesen das es richtig gute Stühle sein soll "Profi-Bürobereich".

Er ist aus Echtem Leder und hat alle möglichen verstellungen sowie eine Kopfstütze.

Hier ist der selbe Stuhl bei Amazon: Neu ist er mir ein wenig zu viel Geld: Leder-Chefsessel Please Executive Chair von Steelcase: Amazon.de: Buerobedarf & Schreibwaren


----------



## RNG_AGESA (3. Januar 2020)

für 450,- machst du da nichts falsch! kannst ja im worst case zum selben preis wieder verkaufen.. 
Steelcase bietet schon qualität, das merkt man doch recht schnell (gasfeder (30,-) natürlich ausgenommen)


----------

